# Backer Boxes for recessed lights and in-ceiling speakers



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Salutations one and all,

I was reading this article on the construction of backer boxes:

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/CIM-backer-box-installation-web.pdf

One item that is not covered is whether the recessed light is somehow attached to the backer box or just sits within the box. What do you think?

Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Matthew,

I would say the box would be attached buy screws to the floor joints (strange that neither dimension is close to 16" which is usually the width of the space between floor joints). Anyway, attach it to the joist then attach the light to the inside. To be honest I still don't understand why not use an IC (insulation contact) rated light fixture and put fiberglass around and above it.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Andre said:


> Hello Matthew,
> 
> I would say the box would be attached buy screws to the floor joints (strange that neither dimension is close to 16" which is usually the width of the space between floor joints). Anyway, attach it to the joist then attach the light to the inside. To be honest I still don't understand why not use an IC (insulation contact) rated light fixture and put fiberglass around and above it.


Thanks Andre. The box will be mounted to the floor joists using isolation clips. I will make the boxes 151/2" wide to secure the box via clips from both joists. Also, insulation will be put into the box so an IC compliant recessed light is necessary. Regarding attaching the light to the box, do I just measure the light and make the box the same depth so the light can be mounted to the hole in the drywall? Or should the light, which will be remodel not new construction, be solely mounted to the drywall? I personally do not see a reason why the light cannot just be loosely in the box. Of course, I have zero experience in installing recessed lights so...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You would have to check code in your area, however I beleive the light must be secured to the joint (in your case the box which is itself secured to the joint) in order to comply with electrical code so that there is not tension on the electrical wires. Additionally if the light is not installed by an electrician it will need to be inspected. However, still wonder if the sound isolation of the box over just putting insulation around the light is worth the added expense and time considering you have an open concept basement, unless you are worried about an income suite's noise level. Sorry bud, it just seems like overkill to me.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

The buy off is 1-2 STC per light. I am putting in 20 recessed lights. Also, keep in mind that my master bedroom is directly over the home theater. I say, lets keep the wife happy! 

Matthew


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

With a light going in for a remodel, they usually have clips that will secure the light to the drywall. 

As for the backer box, it is there to allow you the ability to cut a hole in your drywall without compromising (well, reducing the compromise anyway) your sound isolation work. That said, if you still have that entire area open, you could use the new construction models and attach the joist hangers to the backer box as you already plan to decouple the backer box from the floor joists....


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

This is cheaper

http://www.hibermate.com/products/hibermate-sleep-mask


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Andre said:


> This is cheaper
> 
> http://www.hibermate.com/products/hibermate-sleep-mask


LOL!!! That would be cheaper. I wonder if there is a variable that can be plugged into the STC formula to take better sleep into consideration?

Matthew


----------

